# Other Pets > Dogs >  Pit bull Pics

## Firefighter7457

ok everyone lets get out the pit bull pics. I'll Start. He's a 2 yr old Blond Rednose Male.

----------

_thatkindofgirl_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Gooseman

For those that remember Baby, here's a pic. I need to take some new ones. She has come a long way. All her scars are mostly gone/covered, and she loves people now almost without prejudice. One heck of a heart warming turn around from when I first picked her up off the highway.

----------

_Alice_ (11-15-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (01-03-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (02-16-2010),_Kristy_ (11-14-2008),_Laooda_ (11-14-2008),Muze (02-09-2009),_RoyalGuardian_ (11-14-2008),_steveboos_ (02-05-2010)

----------


## Firefighter7457

Glad to see other people helping this "viscous" dog breed. My dog was actually scheduled to be euthanized  but escaped from the transport vehicle. A friend of mine seen him and brought him to me to nurse back to health. He was so skinny you could see his vertebrae. He has been amazing and tolerant of my 2 sons, 6 and 2. I want everyone to know THIS BREED IS NOT WHAT THEY ARE PORTRAYED TO BE, THEY ARE LOVING COMPANIONS.

----------

_771subliminal_ (02-08-2009),_casperca_ (11-14-2008),_dc4teg_ (01-03-2010),_Gooseman_ (11-13-2008),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (02-16-2010),_Mikkla_ (04-14-2009),_monk90222_ (02-08-2009),Muze (02-09-2009),_SGExotics_ (01-13-2009),_thatkindofgirl_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Gooseman

Just a recap for those who may have forgotten, or weren't around. But I rescued Baby off the side of the highway late one night. She was little over a year old, had signs of recently having a litter, and had obviously been fought as she was torn apart. Took her to the vet to get stitched up, and had a pyrometra scare. She was very skinny, and very shy. With the exception of me and my gf at the time, she would not come near anyone. She would cower in the corner. But with us, she would act like a cat and lay across your laptop or do whatever was necessary to impede your work so you could spend more time with her. She never showed aggression, except to those wearing baseball caps. Bad idea. Very bad idea wearing baseball cap around her. Nowadays she'll go up to most anyone, as long as your not an african american over 200 lbs wearing a cap. She's still not all too friendly to people of that description. But to everyone else she acts like a baby, so the name stuck. For a college student, I have many many animals, and alot of responsibility, but few are a rewarding as she is.

----------

DarkComeSoon (07-14-2009),_RoyalGuardian_ (11-14-2008),_thatkindofgirl_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## casperca

That is an amazing story gooseman.  She's looks like such a sweetheart.  I wish I had time for a dog right now. Every time I go to the shelter I see a pitty that needs a good home and it just breaks my heart.  Your boy is quite the handsome devil too.

----------


## _Venom_



----------


## Gooseman

cute pup, they're awesome dogs!

----------


## Earl

Cool pics Goose and Venom!  :Good Job: 


Here is Rosey, she was rescued from a Pit fighting ring here in Chicago.

----------


## AjBalls

> Cool pics Goose and Venom! 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosey, she was rescued from a Pit fighting ring here in Chicago.


Was it the one that occurred last year? Or maybe it was two years ago.

Anyway...


Blue and Boy a few months ago


Zena, adopted her while doing community service at the local ANimal Welfare League


Blue, more recent


Boy


Zena and Boy

----------


## SamuraiZr0

First off this thread is awesome.. I have both a pit and an american bulldog. so here's my contribution!!
This is Tango:

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## alohareptiles

Just got back with my Brindle Pitbull...I picked him from from my niece's house and drove cross-country with him...I'm soooooo stoked to have him back... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

> If only there were more people like you in this world!!  We use to raise pit pups and they were our babies.  Now we have 3 bostons and an olde english bulldogge.  But we are looking for another pit.  I'd like to rescue one rather than buy a purebred.  But thank you for rescuing that lil girl!!!!!


You can go to pretty much any shelter and find "purebred" pit bulls waiting to be rescued.

----------


## Seak

I love that there is a Pitbull thread here! 
This is Sox, a rescue I've had for about 3 years now. Most loving dog you'll ever meet!

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## BallsUnlimited

love my babies

----------


## orphan

> 



Haha, that's how my dog sits. "look deddy, I iz a people...gimme a hotdog"

After I adopted babygirl and took her to the vet, she sat down in chair just like that and I sat on a bench beside her. The vet came in and said, "that's a neat trick". I just laughed and told him that she prefers to sit in chairs like people.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

she loves her belly rubbed..can be a hand,foot,broom anything and she will make those faces. and no that is not me in the picture thats a good friend of mine holding one of the albinos

----------


## twan

Good post.

----------


## Tim Mead

My 2 cents, We had akc staffashire terriers back in the 80s before the big boom of the type dog..These registered dogs where very uniform in type..
Petey off the lil rascals was the one of the 1st registered back in the 40s..
They are an admirable breed and love human relations, but they belong to the terrier group..This is what has caused all the problems, most/all terriers are go to ground animals..It is what they have been bred for..My male staff would make chips of pvc pipe because rodents ran thru it..Its in their DNA to be gamey..Couple this with the macho human type and thats where the problem lies..Now its bred so widely that uniformity is not as common as it was..We have 2 next door and the male of roughly 40 lbs would like nothing better than to fight with our mastiffs..The animal is a nuerotic mess from being raised on a chain..While an admirable breed with many uses,hog hunting,weight pulling etc many a person with one should have gotten something other than because it is an animal they are not capable of caring for properly..Like my neighbors.. :Salute:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> My 2 cents, We had akc staffashire terriers back in the 80s before the big boom of the type dog..These registered dogs where very uniform in type..
> Petey off the lil rascals was the one of the 1st registered back in the 40s..
> They are an admirable breed and love human relations, but they belong to the terrier group..This is what has caused all the problems, most/all terriers are go to ground animals..It is what they have been bred for..My male staff would make chips of pvc pipe because rodents ran thru it..Its in their DNA to be gamey..Couple this with the macho human type and thats where the problem lies..Now its bred so widely that uniformity is not as common as it was..We have 2 next door and the male of roughly 40 lbs would like nothing better than to fight with our mastiffs..The animal is a nuerotic mess from being raised on a chain..While an admirable breed with many uses,hog hunting,weight pulling etc many a person with one should have gotten something other than because it is an animal they are not capable of caring for properly..Like my neighbors..


yes sum people should deff not own the breed.

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

Here's my girl Emma, she is probably the sweetest dog alive. She's definitely here to please herself and not us though, hahaha.

Here she is at nine weeks, fast asleep.

And here she is about a year.




Personally, I'd rather have a bully breed or a mutt over any other breed. Soon we're adding a Cane Corso to the mix.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

one of my babies. the male

----------


## solimanreptiles

this is my boy shorty, he is half pit bull and half _________? lets see who can get it right! he is the best dog i ever had.

----------

_bsash_ (05-16-2010)

----------


## bubblz

_Those legs and feet say something short so a dachsy, basset hound, corgi or something along those lines. _

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## mrmertz

> Here's mine....


That first pick is *beautiful*! What a great shot!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Hes always gotta make his own bed on my bed outta my pillows hahah. he turns 4 this year..Took this guy in from some guy who had the mother and puppies outside living in the worst conditions. We took 4 outta the 8 or so from the litter and me and an old friend kept one each and re homed the others. Hes a pit shep mix.

----------


## bsash

> this is my boy shorty, he is half pit bull and half _________? lets see who can get it right! he is the best dog i ever had.


By the look of the face I have to say some type of mastiff or rottweiler. Mastiffs can have the turned legs like a basset hound too, but the face makes me believe otherwise. Either way, very pretty dog, I love mutts.

----------


## capitalB

> 


did anybody notice how vicious the pit in this pic is? how he was tearing the chihuahua to bits!!! such a bad breed right. :Welcome:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

what better way to spend a nice sunday with amazing weather than to get sunburnt and chill with the dogs all day hahah

----------

